# NS: We Love The Evo...Please Change The 2011 Graphics



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

If the images on this blog are correct, the 2011 Never Summer Evo is pretty much the ugly girl at the party...put a few drinks back and she starts to look a little better. Get thrashed, and she is doable...

South of the North: 2011 Snowboard Preview: 2011 Never Summer

I'm never one to purchase a board based on aesthetics, but is it too much to ask for a blend of decent graphics with amazing technology? I love NS, but the 2011 Evos are on a whole new level of ugliness. 

Hopefully some NS employees are perusing this forum and we can get some last minute changes  With that in mind, what does everyone else think?


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Eh, the graphics on it could be better, but the graphics on that Heritage look sick!


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

I do think it is pretty unatractive, but I aslo believe it will help them get their name out more. Right now the symbol and the NS intials are probably not doing enough. Putting their full name on a board will at least get the name into peoples heads.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

djsaad1 said:


> I do think it is pretty unatractive, but I aslo believe it will help them get their name out more. Right now the symbol and the NS intials are probably not doing enough. Putting their full name on a board will at least get the name into peoples heads.


I agree with getting the name out. But in this case I think they'd be getting the name out by letting people know how ugly a snowboard can be.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

tomtom88 said:


> Eh, the graphics on it could be better, but the graphics on that Heritage look sick!


All of them look pretty decent...it's just the Evo and Revolver that don't sit well. The Heritage is pretty bad ass though. I'm sure with the top sheet being somewhat glossy and the colors being a little more vivid that it will look sick!


----------



## Sphere (Oct 20, 2009)

that heritage is fawkin dope! i wonder what the base will look like....


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

tomtom88 said:


> Eh, the graphics on it could be better, but the graphics on that Heritage look sick!


Yeah true that


Sick Sense said:


> All of them look pretty decent...it's just the Evo and Revolver that don't sit well. The Heritage is pretty bad ass though. I'm sure with the top sheet being somewhat glossy and the colors being a little more vivid that it will look sick!


Yeah the EVO and Revolver could use some better colors atleast. Like maybe instead of using multi colors use the colorado state flag like the heritage


----------



## Fizzlicious (May 12, 2009)

Crayon said:


> Yeah true that
> 
> Yeah the EVO and Revolver could use some better colors atleast. Like maybe instead of using multi colors use the colorado state flag like the heritage


Something like that would be sick.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I don't think the evo and revolver look that bad for a "park" board. 

But I think the pandora and infinity are the best looking sticks in the entire lineup....

I'm not all the way sold on the rugged look but really it fits ns. Rugged beefy boards and graphics to match


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Titan looks too much like this year titan. Heritage will look sick until you put bindings on it and then you will just see the wings. Lotus is not good. My girlfriend has one and compared to this years its pretty boring. 

I guess they are trying to make the EVO look more like other park boards. Gauwdy and without class!


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

The evo in this picture really doesn't look that bad to me. Never Summer: 2010/11 Snowboard Preview | Transworld Business


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Snowboarding forum represents a good .0001% of Never Summer's market. I think they've already started making the 2011 stock as well, but don't quote me on that. Good luck changing anything from here.

The Raptor's graphics are sick. I wish I had a reason to actually own that board.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

If those graphics are accurate, it's clear that NS is targeting a younger demographic with the 2011 Evo/Revolver. Sad.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

MunkySpunk said:


> Snowboarding forum represents a good .0001% of Never Summer's market. I think they've already started making the 2011 stock as well, but don't quote me on that. Good luck changing anything from here.
> 
> The Raptor's graphics are sick. I wish I had a reason to actually own that board.


I was more joking than anything. I don't expect any changes to come about from starting a thread... And you are right, they probably are working on the 2011 boards.

I just wanted to get a discussion going


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

Sorry if this is way off topic. But I was listening to a guy the other day on the Gondola, he was saying that he contacted capita and they said they would make him a board with a single color top sheet and base. Not sure if he was going to be paying more for it, but has anyone heard of a company doing this?


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Sick Sense said:


> I was more joking than anything. I don't expect any changes to come about from starting a thread... And you are right, they probably are working on the 2011 boards.
> 
> I just wanted to get a discussion going


Oh, I must have misunderstood your subject line that directly addressed the Never Summer corporate entity, beseeching them to change the Evo's graphics as directly addressing the Never Summer corporate entity, beseeching them to change the Evo's graphics. Silly me. :dunno: :laugh:



djsaad1 said:


> Sorry if this is way off topic. But I was listening to a guy the other day on the Gondola, he was saying that he contacted capita and they said they would make him a board with a single color top sheet and base. Not sure if he was going to be paying more for it, but has anyone heard of a company doing this?


Cheap boardmakers do it all the time... in quantity. 

Only time I ever heard of that was when Never Summer let someone choose the graphics they wanted (from that year) for a custom splitboard.

Last I checked (admittedly a while ago) Venture would put whatever graphics you wanted on a board for an extra giant wad of cash.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Guys, stop talking about this so loudly! Sam Turner is going to read this and be sad.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

that new evo actually makes my ugly sierrascope look pretty. the evo may be my next board but it wont be next years so im not to worried about it.


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

i think next year's evo looks pretty cool.
it's obvious they are looking to sell to a younger demographic, like somebody already mentioned.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

MunkySpunk said:


> Oh, I must have misunderstood your subject line that directly addressed the Never Summer corporate entity, beseeching them to change the Evo's graphics as directly addressing the Never Summer corporate entity, beseeching them to change the Evo's graphics. Silly me. :dunno: :laugh:


You got me. I was trying to get the attention of the one NS employee who will go to their next board meeting and persuade everyone to start over on the Evo. You see, I was born without the ability to be sarcastic so when I typed out that subject line I was actually being 100% serious!!!


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

Im not the biggest fan either. But I am interested in the art thats in the letters. Looks like some crazy shit going on in there lol.

I hope the base doesnt follow suit and have never summer written along the bottom. Fuck I hate that shit. Seems like every company throws the name along the whole fucking base. Off cetered shit for life! lol


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> Snowboarding forum represents a good .0001% of Never Summer's market.


Highly doubtful.

Maybe the people who here post represent a small portion of the NS sales, but people travel this site. I know for a fact that NS, Bataleon, and Capita have all benefited from the discussions on this forum, and not by .0001% for any of the 3 companies.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

^^ 
Considering how often I've seen Neversummer recommended whenever anyone asks about a new board I'd have to imagine it's helped sales at least a little... lol


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

Snowfox said:


> ^^
> Considering how often I've seen Neversummer recommended whenever anyone asks about a new board I'd have to imagine it's helped sales at least a little... lol


are you serious? by reading this forum i have come to believe that the SLR and evoR are the end all be all of snowboards and ive never even ridden one.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Milo303 said:


> Highly doubtful.
> 
> Maybe the people who here post represent a small portion of the NS sales, but people travel this site. I know for a fact that NS, Bataleon, and Capita have all benefited from the discussions on this forum, and not by .0001% for any of the 3 companies.


I agree completely. I knew nothing about Bataleon prior to buying mine. Many recommendations from people on this forum was the reason I bought one. And I'm certain others have done the same with all the companies.


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

c_mack9 said:


> are you serious? by reading this forum i have come to believe that the SLR and evoR are the end all be all of snowboards and ive never even ridden one.


took the words riiiight out of my mouth!!! 
In fact my next board will be a NS, coinkidink???


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Graphics are gay black is going to be the new black that is all!


----------



## JediMindGamez (Jan 5, 2010)

I was talkin to the rep last sat and Never Summer will do any appropriate custom graphics for an extra 80 dollars.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

JediMindGamez said:


> I was talkin to the rep last sat and Never Summer will do any appropriate custom graphics for an extra 80 dollars.


For real??? Wow, I will be doing that with my corporate logo next year then. Heck yeah!

As for the Evo graphics, it's gawdy but in line with the target juvenile user group. You don't see too many old men in the park riding rails.


----------



## JediMindGamez (Jan 5, 2010)

ya, he recommended that if I was plannin on doing it, that I talk to NS early because once they make their 950 boards or wutever it is, then that it, even if you are ordering custom graphics.


----------



## braden717 (Jan 29, 2009)

Haha, I guess I'm the only one that finds that board attractive. I think it looks pretty damn good. I am younger though (19),so those flashy graphics may have something to do with it = ).


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

holyhell,,, never summer makes snowboards?


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

JediMindGamez said:


> I was talkin to the rep last sat and Never Summer will do any appropriate custom graphics for an extra 80 dollars.


Wow! I will definitely get a custom graphic F1-R Thinking of some super bright color and cute stuff on the board. Girls in Japan loves this stuff and good conversation starter in the ski lift line. Not getting attention when i switch from my 08 Uninc puppy board to this year's Trice haha! (now i look like every other snowboarder in the line hahaah!)


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

ckang008 said:


> Wow! *I will definitely get a custom graphic F1-R Thinking of some super bright color and cute stuff on the board.* Girls in Japan loves this stuff and good conversation starter in the ski lift line. Not getting attention when i switch from my 08 Uninc puppy board to this year's Trice haha! (now i look like every other snowboarder in the line hahaah!)


Hello Kitty?


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

*2011 Evo closeup*

Here is the closeup of our 2011 Evo graphic. We are using our longtime illustrator Sam Turner's characters within the lettering. He has done the graphic on Evo's(09 Evo,) amongst many other boards in the past, most notably Heritage's. We have had success with his art in the past and so far the graphic has been well received by our retailers. However we value feedback from the snowboarding forum community, so let us know if seeing the closeup makes a difference.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

Vman said:


> Here is the closeup of our 2011 Evo graphic. We are using our longtime illustrator Sam Turner's characters within the lettering. He has done the graphic on Evo's(09 Evo,) amongst many other boards in the past, most notably Heritage's. We have had success with his art in the past and so far the graphic has been well received by our retailers. However we value feedback from the snowboarding forum community, so let us know if seeing the closeup makes a difference.


I'll be the first to admit that the close up images look better. Now that you can see the illustrations filling in the lettering, I'm a little more impressed. I don't like the idea of the full size "NEVER SUMMER" on the base and the topsheet...but the illustrations themselves are pretty dope.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

*Heritage base*



Sphere said:


> that heritage is fawkin dope! i wonder what the base will look like....


Glad you like it, here's the base


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

That makes me wish I needed a heritage.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Sick Sense said:


> I'll be the first to admit that the close up images look better. Now that you can see the illustrations filling in the lettering, I'm a little more impressed. I don't like the idea of the full size "NEVER SUMMER" on the base and the topsheet...but the illustrations themselves are pretty dope.


The base on the Evo and Revolver is just a huge die-cut eagle.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Those Evo closeups are SICK! Spoken to soon my friends


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Vman said:


> Here is the closeup of our 2011 Evo graphic. We are using our longtime illustrator Sam Turner's characters within the lettering. He has done the graphic on Evo's(09 Evo,) amongst many other boards in the past, most notably Heritage's. We have had success with his art in the past and so far the graphic has been well received by our retailers. *However we value feedback from the snowboarding forum community, so let us know if seeing the closeup makes a difference.*


Vman, where do you fit in on the NeverSummer representative list? What title do you so proudly hold? (just curious)


----------



## neversummerFTW (Jan 10, 2010)

the titan is like the exact same xD


----------



## nguyendinhvan (Nov 17, 2009)

Vman said:


> Here is the closeup of our 2011 Evo graphic. We are using our longtime illustrator Sam Turner's characters within the lettering. He has done the graphic on Evo's(09 Evo,) amongst many other boards in the past, most notably Heritage's. We have had success with his art in the past and so far the graphic has been well received by our retailers. However we value feedback from the snowboarding forum community, so let us know if seeing the closeup makes a difference.


wow drawings are siiiick. definitely looks better. props to sam.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

fuck that base is dope!!! and the huge eagle base sounds fucking sick aswell.

vman, any truth behind the 80 dollar custom top sheet?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for the closeup. It does look pretty cool...far better than the small pic. The intricate detail reminds me of the '08 Evo-R. However, it's still way too loud/bright for me though, so I'll def be sticking with my '10 NS boards. This really looks targeted towards a much younger demographic. I'm guessing NS is trying to capture more of the younger park crowd by going in this direction. Hopefully they don't take it to far and end up alienating their loyal longtime freeride/freestyle following.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> I'm guessing NS is trying to capture more of the younger park crowd by going in this direction.


What demographics makes up the majority of the park rats? ( =


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Sam I Am said:


> Vman, where do you fit in on the NeverSummer representative list? What title do you so proudly hold? (just curious)


My official title is product development, but like everyone else here I wear a lot of different hats. I handle direct sales which includes our Custom Summit Split. Also I do RA's, oversee our shopatron dealer product locator service and write descriptions for our catalog and other media.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> Thanks for the closeup. It does look pretty cool...far better than the small pic. The intricate detail reminds me of the '08 Evo-R. However, it's still way too loud/bright for me though, so I'll def be sticking with my '10 NS boards. This really looks targeted towards a much younger demographic. I'm guessing NS is trying to capture more of the younger park crowd by going in this direction. Hopefully they don't take it to far and end up alienating their loyal longtime freeride/freestyle following.


Your welcome, the 08 was one of our most popular Evo's. So we wanted to have the same artist involved with this one.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

neversummerFTW said:


> the titan is like the exact same xD



The Titan will be replaced by a new model "The Raptor"! Which features a new directional rocker/camber profile, lightweight core and a super sick stealth graphic.

Thanks for the support! We love all the eagle avatars.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Velociraptor

Or stfu


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh wait, the whole bird thing.... Snarf snarf snarf

Still though, Velociraptor>Raptor


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

Toecutter said:


> Hello Kitty?


Too cute haha! Probably tons of puppies and kitties. That will be nice hehe


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

will the Evo-R come in a grom version next season?


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Zee said:


> will the Evo-R come in a grom version next season?


Hey Zee! We will offer a Evo Grom in 119cm., 130 cm., and 142 cm., for $279.00.


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

Vman said:


> Here is the closeup of our 2011 Evo graphic. We are using our longtime illustrator Sam Turner's characters within the lettering. He has done the graphic on Evo's(09 Evo,) amongst many other boards in the past, most notably Heritage's. We have had success with his art in the past and so far the graphic has been well received by our retailers. However we value feedback from the snowboarding forum community, so let us know if seeing the closeup makes a difference.


I may be one of the few people who actually liked the small images in the previews but now seeing the closeups, where do I sign up? SICK!

But I really like the new Premier F1 except for that lil F1 logo at the top. Anyways, the F1 is probably a better choice for my quiver next season if I get a new board at all.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Vman said:


> Here is the closeup of our 2011 Evo graphic. We are using our longtime illustrator Sam Turner's characters within the lettering. He has done the graphic on Evo's(09 Evo,) amongst many other boards in the past, most notably Heritage's. We have had success with his art in the past and so far the graphic has been well received by our retailers. However we value feedback from the snowboarding forum community, so let us know if seeing the closeup makes a difference.


I'm not a fan of graphics that include skulls, demons, swords, guns, etc., but then I'm not the target user group for a park board either. Judging by the reaction so far on this thread, the graphics would probably be a great move for you guys. Just don't let those graphics trickle over to the freeride side of things please.

Arbor's tasteful wood grain designs seemed to be popular with a certain group (i.e., older guys with disposable income) but this year they added death imagery. I probably would've bought a Draft if not for the skull graphic.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

Toecutter said:


> I'm not a fan of graphics that include skulls, demons, swords, guns, etc., but then I'm not the target user group for a park board either. Judging by the reaction so far on this thread, the graphics would probably be a great move for you guys. Just don't let those graphics trickle over to the freeride side of things please.
> 
> Arbor's tasteful wood grain designs seemed to be popular with a certain group (i.e., older guys with disposable income) but this year they added death imagery. I probably would've bought a Draft if not for the skull graphic.


It's funny you mention "reaction." If you read this thread from start to finish you'll notice that the first posts were all about negative reactions, and the later posts are generally positive. 

Anyhow, I agree with you 100%. I'm into more relaxed, subtle graphics. I really like the 2010 Premier graphic. The 2011 looks cool, but not feeling the logo either. The graphics on the Evo are wild and while I do like them a lot, I wouldn't want them on my snowboard.


----------



## Fizzlicious (May 12, 2009)

Vman said:


> Here is the closeup of our 2011 Evo graphic. We are using our longtime illustrator Sam Turner's characters within the lettering. He has done the graphic on Evo's(09 Evo,) amongst many other boards in the past, most notably Heritage's. We have had success with his art in the past and so far the graphic has been well received by our retailers. However we value feedback from the snowboarding forum community, so let us know if seeing the closeup makes a difference.


Okay I take back what I said. Those close ups definitely made me a lot happier.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> Oh wait, the whole bird thing.... Snarf snarf snarf
> 
> Still though, Velociraptor>Raptor


Didn't Dr. Alan Clark theorize that Velociraptor's are more bird than lizard like?


----------



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

wow...those are pretty ugly on the EVO, maybe if it was just on the bottom i could handle it!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Toecutter said:


> Just don't let those graphics trickle over to the freeride side of things please.
> 
> Arbor's tasteful wood grain designs seemed to be popular with a certain group (i.e., older guys with disposable income)


:thumbsup: I couldn't agree with you more. I hope that boards from the SL-R up keep the graphics a bit more subtle/subdued. Keep the crazy shit Evo-R and below. Arbor has definitely been the leader in making clean sexy boards.

I won't buy a board just b/c of the graphics, but I will avoid buying a board b/c of the graphics.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Sick Sense said:


> It's funny you mention "reaction." If you read this thread from start to finish you'll notice that the first posts were all about negative reactions, and the later posts are generally positive.
> 
> Anyhow, I agree with you 100%. I'm into more relaxed, subtle graphics. I really like the 2010 Premier graphic. The 2011 looks cool, but not feeling the logo either. The graphics on the Evo are wild and while I do like them a lot, I wouldn't want them on my snowboard.


Wait until you see our SL/Legacy graphic. It's really clean,classic and subtle. I think it will be right up your alley and look forward to see yours and everyone else "reaction" to it. I'll post it after the trade show. We take any positive or negative criticism from this forum very seriously. Thanks!


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Any plans on expanding the splitboard offering, or will it still be the Summit?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

Vman said:


> Wait until you see our SL/Legacy graphic. It's really clean,classic and subtle. I think it will be right up your alley and look forward to see yours and everyone else "reaction" to it. I'll post it after the trade show. We take any positive or negative criticism from this forum very seriously. Thanks!


This is why I like companies like NS. They actually do appreciate their customer feedback and try to get involved on some level. I look forward to seeing the new SL-R!!


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

This graphic should make a come back. I'd sell my left nut for that board with r.c.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

for the people who said this years evo graphics were ugly would you rather have the 2011's??? I dont think so...i wouldnt....i have this years evo and i absolutely love everything about it...the last thing i would do is buy is a board because of the graphics but i couldn't be happier with this years... its a really clean lookin stick.


----------



## adam2433 (Dec 31, 2009)

Vman said:


> Wait until you see our SL/Legacy graphic. It's really clean,classic and subtle. I think it will be right up your alley and look forward to see yours and everyone else "reaction" to it. *I'll post it after the trade show.* We take any positive or negative criticism from this forum very seriously. Thanks!


when's that?


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Vman said:


> Wait until you see our SL/Legacy graphic. It's really clean,classic and subtle. I think it will be right up your alley and look forward to see yours and everyone else "reaction" to it. I'll post it after the trade show. We take any positive or negative criticism from this forum very seriously. Thanks!


As for having seen the SL graphic(not in person), I think it will be well received. Will have to wait for Vman to post them because I will not.
Hoping I can make it to a trade show over this side but is kinda 50/50 for me this year.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Zee said:


> Any plans on expanding the splitboard offering, or will it still be the Summit?


Possibly, the Blaho Bros and myself would like to see a non-tapered, not so set back split (like a SL or Legacy) to compliment our offering in this catagory. There's the economics of building new molds ets. for a limited market. I just don't know if this will happen and the Summit is such an awesome board. One of the great things about the Summit for a split is really able to downsize and still have that super float. You can really reduce the weight of a split with this board and have a more nimble shorter board for more technical lines. The days of the 170+ tank splits is over.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

little devil said:


> This graphic should make a come back. I'd sell my left nut for that board with r.c.


I liked that Legacy graphic too. The 2011 graphic is very clean like that, let us know what you think when you see it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

*Raptor review and specs*

One of our testers just spent a few days on the '10/'11 NS Raptor, and we've posted an official review over on Chinese Downhill. Check it out - there are some preliminary specs on the board as well as his impressions. In a nutshell, he freaking loved it. 

It's a sweet looking board.

Chinese Downhill NS Raptor Review


----------



## Kanilas (Mar 28, 2009)

Vman said:


> Wait until you see our SL/Legacy graphic. It's really clean,classic and subtle. I think it will be right up your alley and look forward to see yours and everyone else "reaction" to it. I'll post it after the trade show. We take any positive or negative criticism from this forum very seriously. Thanks!


Thank God, I got all freaked out you were axing the Legacy.... I'm saving up my tips for all of 2010 to try to save enough to buy one for next season when they come out


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

Signed. The graphics on the EVO look terrible.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

adam2433 said:


> when's that?


SIA Snow Show – January 28-31, 2010
SIA On-Snow Demo/Free Ride Fest– February 1 & 2, 2010


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Vman said:


> Didn't Dr. Alan Clark theorize that Velociraptor's are more bird than lizard like?


You are absolutely right, I forgot about that! 

Soooooooo Velocirapter>Raptor for the new NS board name once again


----------



## adam2433 (Dec 31, 2009)

sweet review of the Raptor. I dont feel like quite as big a dip shit for buying a cheap burton clash as my first board. NS looks like they're gonna put out an awesomem selection of boards this coming year to choose from.


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

i gotta say the '11 evo looks WAYYYYYYYY better than this years. i love that ya slipped the logo into the graphic as well. well done. still thinkin about the custom graphic thing though. i would love a white evo with the eagle logo offset and tilted on the nose in red with a styleeee "NS" on the tail to match the nose but in blue, with plenty of sticker room in between.

mmm mmm good!


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

the Evo close-up looks much better, I like it

I also went NS in part due to this forum's recommendation


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

uhh idk the Evo looks pretty fucking sick to me. reminds me of creature graphics (skate company)


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Cool_As_Cakes said:


> i gotta say the '11 evo looks WAYYYYYYYY better than this years. i love that ya slipped the logo into the graphic as well. well done. still thinkin about the custom graphic thing though. i would love a white evo with the eagle logo offset and tilted on the nose in red with a styleeee "NS" on the tail to match the nose but in blue, with plenty of sticker room in between.
> 
> mmm mmm good!


So stoked to hear you liked it Cakes, we've had some varying response. But once people saw the close up it's been positive. I showed the Tracey your custom graphic wish and he said "can you say 2010/11 SL". You hit it right on the head. Let us know when you think when you see.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

holy.... nearly 2500 views this thread has had... and its only been posted for 6 days. Damn this place gets traffic.

If the sl's like cakes idea, damn its gonna scream Amuuurica! red, white and blue.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

little devil said:


> holy.... nearly 2500 views this thread has had... and its only been posted for 6 days. Damn this place gets traffic.
> 
> If the sl's like cakes idea, damn its gonna scream Amuuurica! red, white and blue.


People love Never Summer


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

little devil said:


> holy.... nearly 2500 views this thread has had... and its only been posted for 6 days. Damn this place gets traffic.
> 
> If the sl's like cakes idea, damn its gonna scream Amuuurica! red, white and blue.


Unbelievable! That's awesome.

I didn't say red el diablo pequeno.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

Vman said:


> Here is the closeup of our 2011 Evo graphic. We are using our longtime illustrator Sam Turner's characters within the lettering. He has done the graphic on Evo's(09 Evo,) amongst many other boards in the past, most notably Heritage's. We have had success with his art in the past and so far the graphic has been well received by our retailers. However we value feedback from the snowboarding forum community, so let us know if seeing the closeup makes a difference.


Hmm, somehow I missed this post. Close up it actually does look pretty rad.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

can we get a close up on the white revolver? I've been riding the 07/08 revolver since I bought it from emage in denver, and I've been in love with never summer ever since. Its a great advanced park board, but its getting old and Im looking at the new rockers (the current graphics have scared me away, but the new ones look tempting) 

I rode the rome postermania 85 and loved it, and Ive heard good things about o-matics extr-eco rocker, but I need to give the new revolver a shot now that I see some graphics that I like. I'm right down the street from the factory on Colorado blvd if you want me to come by and check some out/demo them


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Cool_As_Cakes said:


> i gotta say the '11 evo looks WAYYYYYYYY better than this years. i love that ya slipped the logo into the graphic as well. well done. still thinkin about the custom graphic thing though. i would love a white evo with the eagle logo offset and tilted on the nose in red with a styleeee "NS" on the tail to match the nose but in blue, with plenty of sticker room in between.
> 
> mmm mmm good!


Hey Cakes, Westword just did a big story on us. Check it out.  You will be able to get a glimpse of the new SL. Pretty close to what you wanted. No?


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

http://http://www.westword.com/photoGallery/index/?section=news&gallery=1387839&position=0&page=1


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Vman said:


> http://http://www.westword.com/photoGallery/index/?section=news&gallery=1387839&position=0&page=1


Vince meant this one... Denver News - The economy's on ice and snow sports have skidded off the rails, but Never Summer is riding high - page 1

:thumbsup:


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

FLuiD said:


> Vince meant this one... Denver News - The economy's on ice and snow sports have skidded off the rails, but Never Summer is riding high - page 1
> 
> :thumbsup:


I like this quote: "I can take a new prototype from the drawing board to the snow in less than a week, get the new designs out to our team riders the next day for R&D, and then adjust accordingly. *We're snowboarders, after all: When we see something coming up, we just lean into our edge and turn.*"


----------



## crispynz1 (Aug 30, 2009)

The new Evo looks sweet. Hopefully they will be in NZ for our 2010 season. The NZ NS dealer is rather useless. Have sent a few emails about NS boards to him with no reply.


----------



## kingkoajmr (Nov 12, 2008)

those graphics on the SL-R are sweet. I'm kinda regretting buying the 09/10 now. Maybe i'll have to try to sell it to get the 10/11.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

kingkoajmr said:


> those graphics on the SL-R are sweet. I'm kinda regretting buying the 09/10 now. Maybe i'll have to try to sell it to get the 10/11.


I think I'm getting a 2010/11 SL-R to add to my collection...


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

the black on black (sl or legacy?) looks real nice and clean. If it has that pink and Purple logo Base that shit will be freaking sweet! But somthing telling me those are the evo's and revolvers bases...


----------



## crispynz1 (Aug 30, 2009)

little devil said:


> the black on black (sl or legacy?) looks real nice and clean.


Sweet looking boards! There are only around 3 I don't really like.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

South of the North: 2011 Never Summer

found this. sorry if it has already been posted somewhere.


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

ThugHunter said:


> I agree completely. I knew nothing about Bataleon prior to buying mine. Many recommendations from people on this forum was the reason I bought one. And I'm certain others have done the same with all the companies.


This forum is why I got my 3 Bataleons FWIW


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

Off topic I'm liking the Lib Tech graphics - usually I find them FUGLY

South of the North: 2011 Lib Tech: 2011 Travis Rice and 2011 TRS


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

kingkoajmr said:


> those graphics on the SL-R are sweet. I'm kinda regretting buying the 09/10 now. Maybe i'll have to try to sell it to get the 10/11.


Next year's SLR is very nice, especially the white one. I prefer this year's though. The closeup detail is killer!

I'm also liking next year's Premier, too. I want a Heritage, but they need to step it up with the graphics on that! I'm not trying to rock a CO flag haha.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

v-verb said:


> This forum is why I got my 3 Bataleons FWIW


This forum is why I got my Goliath and EVO-R


----------



## mickyg (Feb 2, 2010)

tylernim said:


> South of the North: 2011 Never Summer
> 
> found this. sorry if it has already been posted somewhere.


Holey smokes the SL is one hot board. I'm not a fan of the Evo graphics but I'll take an SL in a heatbeat...


----------



## tecknojoe (Jan 6, 2008)

Triple8Sol said:


> Next year's SLR is very nice, especially the white one. I prefer this year's though. *The closeup detail is killer!*
> 
> I'm also liking next year's Premier, too. I want a Heritage, but they need to step it up with the graphics on that! I'm not trying to rock a CO flag haha.


where'd you see close ups of it? I've only seen the pics that are a few posts above this one, in full size.

What I've seen of the new SL-R, I love the topsheet. The only pic I've found of the base, is bright neon green, yuck. Please tell me there's gonna be a black base offered.

I've still got my NS System 151 for it's 5th season now. That board has taken me through hell and back, and still performs amazing. I've got close to a hundred days ridden on it. I'll never buy anything else.

I was about to buy this years SL-R because they're starting to go on sale, but if that $80 custom graphic rumor is true, I'll be getting the 2010-2011. Does custom graphic allow you to design the base?????


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Looks at what I just got... I'm going to say, I love the graphics...


----------



## crispynz1 (Aug 30, 2009)

Zee said:


> Looks at what I just got... I'm going to say, I love the graphics...



You lucky bastard!! I really like it, more so since that French dude rode it in the halfpipe. Yours to keep?


----------



## supremej (Feb 14, 2010)

seen these durin the olympics

could be better


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

crispynz1 said:


> You lucky bastard!! I really like it, more so since that French dude rode it in the halfpipe. Yours to keep?


It's my son's, 130cm. He is so stoked!


----------



## crispynz1 (Aug 30, 2009)

Zee said:


> It's my son's, 130cm. He is so stoked!


Yeah, I just saw that in the other thread - he's a lucky lad! Are they selling all sizes now?


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

crispynz1 said:


> Yeah, I just saw that in the other thread - he's a lucky lad! Are they selling all sizes now?


I don't think so yet... 

My son wanted a Never Summer and they ran out of last year's, this was a huge favor from Vince.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Sad to hear NS has discontinued the Titan. I bought an '09 Titan, my first NS board, and while it is a sick ride, I'm not sure I'd buy another one. Not because there is anything wrong with it (except for that it seems to get dinged up pretty easy), but it just isn't the monumental leap I had expected based upon everything I heard about NS boards and the Titan in particular. The company is great, and the board is nice. I just think I'll consider other boards next time I'm in the market (my other choice was an Arbor). 

I'm in a weird spot, in that my previous board is one that almost no one has ever heard of, much less ridden -- a Dynastar Karma. It is absolutely awesome, and after four years of hard riding it shows far less wear and tear than the Titan after a season-and-a-half. The Titan cost me more than twice as much (I got the Karma as an '05 year-end closeout after Quicksilver bought Dynastar and discontinued the snowboard line). The Karma is actually stiffer than the Titan, and is balls-out fast and insanely stable...the channel down the middle helps for really snappy turns, but makes it smooth as silk at speed, helped by those rubber pads under the bindings (I've never even ridden it with my Flow NXT FRXs). It's got carbon stringers and Kevlar base, and was virtually indestructible.

I like NS for lots of reasons, and I can't say I wouldn't buy another, but I'm one of those "old guys" mentioned, who'd probably go for something a bit more conservative graphics-wise, like the clean lines of an Arbor stick.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

Srsly guys i acctually like the new gaphics D=


----------



## Rice (Sep 7, 2008)

Zee said:


> Looks at what I just got... I'm going to say, I love the graphics...


Mann.. How sweet!
I have a paycheck waiting for one around October:laugh:


----------

